# Question on really Old Bike



## kjg48359 (Dec 18, 2009)

Hi guys,

I have a piece of cycling history, a Fuji Professional cycle from the early 1980's. It's a beautiful chrome-moly frame, but it's all original, right down to the purple swede handlebar covering and matching cycle, two tone paint and original sew-ups!

After college, you just try to hang on until you 'get time' again, and after watching a couple of friends get killed on their bikes, I've been off-pavement now for the last 15 years.

So. My question. What kind of ideas would you have to sell it? Is it even worth it?

Rather than upgrade items piecemeal, some of the bike shops are thinking that it's better to keep in original for a collector, but where's the best place to sell it? Just e-bay? Any thoughts? 

(I'm going to start taking pictures to do something with over the holidays, so I can post some later.)

Thanks.


----------

